# Transporting in a plastic dog crate



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

Wondering about transporting full grown goats in dog crates. Seems safe and you could put them in the back of a truck without a canopy. I have a canopy, but it's not always on the truck. If I'm going somewhere local, I'd be nice to just load them into a crate and go. Anyone know how large I'd need?

My goats are small now, but wish to get crates that they can always use.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Not sure how big the plastic ones get but they do make some very large sized cage style ones. Depending upon temp, would have to cover it with at least a wind break. I picked up a cage style crate on craigslist that is big enough for goat and only paid $40 for it. Front and back swing out like doors and swing in and then the sides fold in on themselves. When closed its only 6 inches high and can be carried like a suitcase. A very long and heavy suitcase


----------



## imported_ashley (Jun 9, 2011)

I do this with the younger guys instead of wrestling with getting the canopy on the truck. It works awesome. I have the largest pet porter made for my dog, its supposed to fit huge dogs and my full grown boys would not fit as their horns are too tall. But it works well for a yearling as they can get in and turn around and lay down. I wanted to put the big guys in it but they just would not fit..I did squeeze two big 5 month olds in it once but they were basically on top of each other but it was a short ride. 
I actually used an extra large size pet porter for a temp house when I was bottle raising the last pair and they both fit in it well until they were about 5 months old. I like the idea of a cage style.. Pee cannot drain from the plastic ones so I added bedding.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

we use a dog crate for the lambs and youngsters but I never found a dog crate large enough for the grown goats that I could afford. 

Keep in mind that they can grow to 40" and more at their back and you need to give them head clearance and, if they are horned, this can add 20" and more easily to the head clearance. So you would have to look for boxes with at least 60" height, not sure if such are even on the market.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't know why the subject of this thread struck me as so funny. Perhaps because the dogs we've had in recent year have been Shi tzus. 

My first response was going to be "Have you thought of zip-lock bags?"

But I didn't want to say anything stoopid.

Maybe I'll try teaching Pig to mime. Then I can give him an invisible box.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

As far as I know, they don't make dog crates big enough for full-grown pack goats. Maybe a calf hut. I'd say go for something home-made that works for you. Maybe a three-sided plywood run-in you could stick in the truck on rainy days or something.


----------

